# USAT GP7 to GP20m



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi guys,
after finishing my latest project, I want to show you some images of the construction phases
The Milwaukee Road had some GP20 in the roster, rebuilt from GP9´s.
All GP20 were different in many details, so I chose the locomotive No. 960 to model it .......


























































































































My 960 is equiped with ESU Loksound XL 4.0 and ESU smoke generator
greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

outstanding!!!!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent results Thomas, 
I know what its like to dive in at the deep end with these projects and yours has resulted in an outstanding looking unit. Well done.
Cheers,


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A great looking bash. I don't know much about diesels, what is that thing straddling the top of the loco?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, beautiful job Thomas!
I have considered doing a similar bash, its on my long-list of "things I hope to get to someday"  modeling LV 304:










She started out as a standard high-hood GP18, was involved in a wreck, then was sent out for the full ICG "paducah geep" treatment. She ended up being the only low-nose first generation GP on the LV.

Your 'bash is a great inspiration.



placitassteam said:


> A great looking bash. I don't know much about diesels, what is that thing straddling the top of the loco?


It's an air filter.

Scot


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on that conversion.

Chris


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

placitassteam said:


> A great looking bash. I don't know much about diesels, what is that thing straddling the top of the loco?


It´s the Horst Air Filter System.

Many railroads used it at their rebuilt GP9 locos in many different versions.

MILW GP20, Conrail GP8, BN GP10, Lehigh Valley GP18 ........


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Simply superb, love the finished item. Good onya mate.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

TAAudi said:


> It´s the Horst Air Filter System.
> 
> Many railroads used it at their rebuilt GP9 locos in many different versions.
> 
> MILW GP20, Conrail GP8, BN GP10, Lehigh Valley GP18 ........


Only about 10% of the Conrail GP8 and GP10 rebuilds got chopped noses and the prominant roof top air filters...90% were rebuilt without the air filter, and kept their high hoods.

Scot


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

Scottychaos said:


> Only about 10% of the Conrail GP8 and GP10 rebuilds got chopped noses and the prominant roof top air filters...90% were rebuilt without the air filter, and kept their high hoods.
> 
> Scot


Very important information ......


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

TAAudi said:


> Very important information ......


Yes, it is..thanks for noticing. (I'll just go ahead and ignore the )  I have been very interested in the Conrail units for 30 years, i was lucky to catch their last few years of opearation when I was a teenager in the 80's.



















Scot


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

TAAudi said:


> It´s the Horst Air Filter System.
> 
> Many railroads used it at their rebuilt GP9 locos in many different versions.
> 
> MILW GP20, Conrail GP8, BN GP10, Lehigh Valley GP18 ........


Thomas, did you scratch build this piece? If so, any further info on how you built it?


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

ewarhol said:


> Thomas, did you scratch build this piece? If so, any further info on how you built it?


no, it´s not scratch builded. I´ve canceled this plan. 
My air filter is 3D printed by a friend ...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thomas most excellent. I see you used your old cc for the window frame.
cheers dick


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

last but not least a short Video


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Thomas, 

Fantastic work on the Milw GP20. 

I have a question, did you strip the previous paint off the hood before you painted it orange

Thanks 

Colin Stewart


----------

